# [V] CPU,Mainboard,Ram,Fetsplatte,Grafikkarte,MiniTower inkl.500 Watt Netzteil,2 Lüft



## Primaldoom (17. Juni 2009)

*[V] CPU,Mainboard,Ram,Fetsplatte,Grafikkarte,MiniTower inkl.500 Watt Netzteil,2 Lüft*

Hallo,
Löse meinen Zweit Rechner auf und hätte folgendes im Angeboht.
Alle teile bis auf die Grafikkarte und den Rams haben noch 19 Monate Grantie und werden mit Rechnung Verkauft.
Alles Rechnerteile funktionieren einwandfrei


1 x CPU - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5050e SoAM2 boxed = 40 Euro

1 x Mainboard - ASUS SoAM2+ M3N78-EM Geforce 8300 mATX = 50 Euro

2 x RAM - Aeneon 512 MB PC2-5300 667MHz DDR2 = 10 Euro

1 x Festplatte - Samsung F1 HD322HJ 320GB Sata2 = 30 Euro

1 x Grafikkarte - Gainward GF8800GT 1024MB DDR3 DVI TV inkl.AC TwinKühler = 60 Euro

1 x MiniTower - Arris-A2 silber Maxi inkl.500 Watt Sinan Netzteil = 35 Euro

2 x 120mm Lüfter = XILENCE Gehäuselüfter 120mm rot = 5 Euro


Einzeln oder auch Komplett zum Verkauf.

bye


----------



## Primaldoom (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [V] CPU,Mainboard,Ram,Fetsplatte,Grafikkarte,MiniTower inkl.500 Watt Netzteil,2 L*

" PUSCH"


----------



## eXitus64 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [V] CPU,Mainboard,Ram,Fetsplatte,Grafikkarte,MiniTower inkl.500 Watt Netzteil,2 L*

ist noch was am preis des mainboards zu machen...


----------



## Primaldoom (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [V] CPU,Mainboard,Ram,Fetsplatte,Grafikkarte,MiniTower inkl.500 Watt Netzteil,2 L*

-
-
-
-
-
Alles *VERKAUFT* bitte *CLOSED!*
-
-
-
-
-


----------

